
Ask HN: What does it take to bill £500 a day? - HighlandSpring
I&#x27;ve done some work with Vue.js but the fact it doesn&#x27;t appear in job listings that often pushed me towards picking up React. A few days into playing with it I typed &#x27;remote react&#x27; into Glassdoor. Here&#x27;s what I found:<p>- Listings offering £400-600 a day or salaries of £40-70k<p>- Lots of listings suggesting they&#x27;re either remote-friendly or not opposed to full-time remote. Going remote with a London salary is a dream of mine.<p>- A lot of these appear to be strictly front-end positions, suggesting one can simply focus on React ecosystem mastery while barely dipping their toes into Spring&#x2F;Rails&#x2F;Django.<p>Now, I&#x27;ve only just started working with React and coming from Vue.js, it&#x27;s very similar. At this point I&#x27;m wondering - how much experience does one need to demand that sort of money for working with React? What does mastery entail?<p>More generally - a question for those billing this sort of money - what do you specialize in, how much experience do you have, how could one get there in their mid 20s?
======
gregjor
The freelancers I know who make that much and more have years of experience,
and a portfolio and references to back it up. They know how to solve business
problems. They have great communications skills. They can work effectively
with a team, and with the customer. And they have a good network of contacts.

Mastering a narrow technical skill or tool, even one in demand right now,
usually isn't enough.

~~~
Boothroid
Exactly. What they are paying for is a serious operator that can solve the
problems that they cannot.

------
Boothroid
I would imagine that above £500/day the amount of gigs starts to drop off
dramatically and that therefore £500/day is at the higher end of the market.
Thus, if you are pitching yourself at around this level you are claiming that
you are among the best available. Quite a bold statement to make, and you have
to have the skills to back it up else I would think you'll quickly be found
out.

I guess that like anything else, whether you can get to that level and stay
there depends on potential plus application.

